# Ball Python



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my new Ball Python is shedding and was just wondering if it is ok for him to make a hole under the water dish and stay there all day and night if not what should i do thanks


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is normal for the python to want to hide for the duration of time it is undergoing it's shed period. In the wild it is one of the most vulnerable times for a snake, and as such it is strongly ingrained instinct to find a protected place that meets humidity reqirements and then park it until it has shed.

To help your python, leave him alone, make sure your humidity is up and wait it out, usually about 14 days, but some may cycle faster (especially younger animals).


----------



## sanskrit (Jul 13, 2004)

i have a piece of slate over my bp's water dish and whenever it comes time for his shed he hunkers down in his water dish for days on end. i just keep an eye out to make sure that i can see his head at least once a day and let him do his thing







. and ill backup croc on his info 100%. HTH


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Also if you do not have a hide box in the cage bet one. Balls love to utilize a hide box and he may do that instead of burrow under the bowl.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i do have a hide box


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks for all your help and i know you said to leave him alone but i did not listen to yous i took him out from under his water dish and he went in it for a swim then he sat on the side of it and started to drink the water and know his skin is coming off


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i know alot of pythons have trouble shedding in captivity... they wont shed all in one piece like say a cornsnake... you can buy this stuff called "shed Aid" but only if hes shedding in small flakes


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> i know alot of pythons have trouble shedding in captivity... they wont shed all in one piece like say a cornsnake... you can buy this stuff called "shed Aid" but only if hes shedding in small flakes


 If your python is having trouble shedding then you should adjust the humidity in the enclosure to the proper level BEFORE trying anything else. Bad sheds are almost always due to improper husbandry and can be corrected WITHOUT the aid of an over the counter product.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

the humidity is at 60 all the time and he did not shed it fully because he had a retained shed or 2 so i bought SHED EASE and it worked great 20 mins of soaking and it all came of in one piece.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice to hear that...

Carnivoro


----------

